# what's the name of this orchid?



## strawberryblossom (May 6, 2021)

i found him in the garbage bin


----------



## Paphluvr (May 6, 2021)

Good save. Looks like some type of Dendrobium.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 6, 2021)

Is or is close to D. stricklandianum


----------



## strawberryblossom (May 6, 2021)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> Is or is close to D. stricklandianum


is that the same as officinale?


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 6, 2021)

strawberryblossom said:


> is that the same as officinale?



I just checked, and according to World Flora Online (Formerly The Plant List), both D. stricklandianum and D. officinale are synonyms of D. catenatum.


----------



## Just1more (May 7, 2021)

V ery pretty blooms, I love the greenies! 
Great that you could rescue it!


----------



## cnycharles (May 8, 2021)




----------

